# My Last Move Until I croak



## Lon (Oct 18, 2017)

It dawned on me this afternoon as I pack up some of my things for my last big move on November 3 rd to my new retirement community that this will be the last stop for me. I lived in apartments as a child and college student and owned  several homes in the U.S. and New Zealand. Given my age now it is not likely that I will make another move until they haul me off to the creamatory and scatter my remains in San Francisco Bay. Am I morose or depressed?  HELL NO. I am excited about my move and success of a Cochlear Implant iNovember 16th. I may even meet a stunning 82 year old Jane Fonda look alike at my new diggs.

http://www.oakmontoffresno.com/


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2017)

Lon said:


> It dawned on me this afternoon as I pack up some of my things for my last big move on November 3 rd to my new retirement community that this will be the last stop for me. I lived in apartments as a child and college student and owned  several homes in the U.S. and New Zealand. Given my age now it is not likely that I will make another move until they haul me off to the creamatory and scatter my remains in San Francisco Bay. Am I morose or depressed?  HELL NO. I am excited about my move and success of a Cochlear Implant iNovember 16th. I may even meet a stunning 82 year old Jane Fonda look alike at my new diggs.
> 
> http://www.oakmontoffresno.com/



Well, you never know. It could be your last stop but it's not a given... you might end up on the beautiful isle of Mustique with a Fonda-esque lady. 

BTW, the place looks great.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 18, 2017)

On that note, Lon:


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 18, 2017)

Looks great, Lon.  I'm only 66 and not at all like Jane Fonda but I do live nearby.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 19, 2017)

Sounds great, Lon.  No telling who you will meet, Enjoy!!


----------



## Manatee (Oct 20, 2017)

At the crematorium it is your last chance to have a flaming hot body. 

Lon: Enjoy it for a lo-o-ong time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 20, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Looks great, Lon.  I'm only 66 and not at all like Jane Fonda but I do live nearby.


Flirt!


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 20, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> Flirt!




Ha ha....you caught me but that was the old CC....I have changed.  :bowknot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2017)

You're lucky Lon, you're moving into a beautiful new place and you won't have the hassle of moving again.  It's been over 35 years since we moved into our home and I don't miss moving one bit!  Hope you enjoy that place for a good long time, and remember, meeting a lady who's beautiful on the inside is much more rewarding for a relationship, whether romantic or friendship.  Good luck on your upcoming implant, wishing you the best! :love_heart:


----------



## BobF (Oct 21, 2017)

When I lived in San Jose I knew folks in Kerman, which is near Fresno.   Also knew folks in north bay area in Petaluma and San Rafael.   California is filled with marvelous areas to visit and learn about.   Fortunately the folks I knew in Santa Rosa had already left for the forever lands and did not see what the fires did to their homes or area.

I don't know how folks can live in California anymore.   Price of houses is now about 20 times higher than when I bought in 1960.   I payed about $22,000 for what is now selling in the $400,000 to $500,000 price range.

Looks like a good package where you are going.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 21, 2017)

I moved in 2011 to the PacNW sick, depressed & figuring that would be my last move.  I fixed the health problems, well me & my medical team (mostly my wife).  I was determined to whip that problem.  4 years later I was floored with another life threatening ailment, both were lifestyle conditions.  I was determined to manage that.  I then found myself whiling away the time sitting on my porch watching my neighbor's routine until it became unbearable.  I have beaten cancer (or so the oncologist says), managed my type II very well, numbers are all great.  I was more determined that I wasn't going to pass doing nothing, except obsessing about my conditions.   

 I'm now on my way to the Arizona desert with my travel trailer, vehicle & necessities.  I'm currently stopped in Utah for a visit with my g-grandchildren & their parents.  I'm leaving around the 1st of Nov.  I left my wife to her devices & interests planning to return around tax time & my 6 month eyes & med checkups, then maybe head back to Idaho to homestead my little plot of mountain top until the weather gets cool again.  I feel more active, I only do things I'm physically able to do.  If I pass doing those things at least it wasn't because of my giving up.  I always enjoyed travel, camping & viewing the wonderful things nature has given us.

 I may stumble around a bit but I am not ashamed to use my cane or emergency walker to get my exercise.   I hope my only concerns are going to be the rattlesnakes & scorpions.  I'm learning how to use my solar panels to charge my trailer batteries, what a converter is for.  Using my smart phone's data to keep my bills current.  For entertainment I've got Redbox & a 300 video library stored on my laptop's HD.  I could stream movies but I have as good a selection as most streaming sites.  I read Google for my news, sport's updates & play a few simple games.  I get up make my bed, coffee, meds & then breakfast at which time my day begins.  I have met interesting people this way more so than ever walked past my house in the past.  Laundromats, truck stops, Walmarts or dollar stores are my new haunts.  I carry my bedroom, bathroom & kitchen with me.  Park wherever I can find space & stay as long as I want.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2017)

What a success you are Roadwarrior! Nice life.


----------

